# Babies!



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I didnt know what section to put this in...

I just found at least one, maybe 2 BABY FISH in my planted 10 gallon aquarium :shock: Stock is as follows:

1 female betta
4 female platies
3 corydora catfish (sex unknown)

As I was laying in my bed today (reading) I looked at my tank and saw one of my platies chasing around a tiny little white thing. At first I just thought it was a particle of food or something but then I noticed it was actually _darting_ around. I was intrigued and went to investigate. By this time the little white thing disspeared and the platy gave up on the chase. After a few minutes of close inspection I saw a little baby fish hiding in the back corner of the tank where I have a bunch of plants. I think the baby thing is about 1/8th of an inch? What could it be? I suspect it's platy fry but my platies are all female and have had no contact with males since I prought them from the local LPS. maybe 2 months ago? None of them ever looked pregnant either...

I'm just way too excited from seeing a baby fish in my tank. Feel like a daddy now lol. I really want to catch it and protect it from the adults but that would be impossible. The thing is tiny and my tank is heavily planted. I just hope the little guy(s) makes it! :grin:

Anything special I can do to care for it an increase its chances of survival?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd maybe feed a little extra to be sure the little guy gets some


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pics:


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Could be platy fry. Most livebearers can still have babies even 6 months after coming near a male. Could also be corydoras fry. Either way, they must be removed, and fed microworms or crushed up flakes.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Is it probably the corys. They breed quite easily. I think you can leave the fry in with the parents but because you have a betta you should qt the fry. Or maybe you could leave it in if the tank is heavily planted?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

For fry you'll need small live food and probably seperate the fry into his own container.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

That looks like a platy fry to me...


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Corydoras and platy's eat their own fry, not to mention the betta. They need to be removed.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Put it in a container that you can float in the tank. Make sure that it's attached to the tank so that it doesn't sink, or put a tall glass in the tank that you can set the container on.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Definetly platy fry! Congrats! If there is enough cover with your plants they may survive. They can eat small flake food. Female livebearers can store sperm up to 6 months after being with a male, so no male has to be present for them to have fry.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess I can TRY to catch it. But I'm not gonna go around and tear up my tank to do it either. If I can't catch it then I'll just let nature take its course.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I CAUGHT IT!

It's currently in a betta cup floating in the main tank. Will this be ok or should I get a breeder net? The cup has a strand of anacharis and 2 baby java ferns on it. I think I read somewhere that plants contain microorganisms that fry eat? 

How much do I change the water? How much do I feed it? I read that you should feed them powdered flakes 3-4 times a day. Is that true?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

A breeder's net would be better because it would allow the water to still be filtered through the main tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Would putting it in a breeder box work? lol Or net?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

puppyrjjkm said:


> They can eat small flake food.


Well if the little fry are still in there, i would suggest crushing up some flakes into a fine pouder food


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

That is a platy fry. ( I am absolutely sure because i have one that look exactly like that) It doesnt matter if they are all female because platys and guppies and mollies all store the males um, stuff, until they want to give birth so they could be away from males 3 months and still be fertile.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree...platy fry...congrats...unless you just want a large population of platy's I would let them stay in the main planted tank...if you have plenty of plants some will survive and other will become great food source for the Betta and other platys.....you should expect more....lol.....and as posted...they can store sperm packets and drop fry about every 30 days or so for at least 3-6 months....one thing about livebearer fry is that they are so much easier to feed than egg laying species....although live food is great for most fry...they will be fine with regular crushed flake food that you normally feed the adults....

If you use the breeder net-you still need to make water changes on it just like you would a solid type container due to poor water flow within them...use a small section of airline hose and vacuum the uneaten food and fish waste daily and the natural flow of water should refill it.....

Neat finding babies...especially when it is unexpected......


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok thanks for the help. 

One of the platies is definitely giving birth. I just found like 3 more babies!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

more pics?

And YAY BABIES


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Meh leave em in there. Free protein


----------



## luvem (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, more pics please. How exciting!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

So I just decided to let nature take its course and see what happens.

It's been 3 days and I see, at least 3, little baby fish swimming around in the back amongst the plants. We'll see how it goes for them. I wonder what color they'll grow to be (if they survive) and who's the mom; because I cant tell.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pics for those who asked:

















LOL


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, that is so crazy! They are cute  congrats!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

How cute!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Awwwwww!

I'm a sucker for babies, lol!

I remember when I was a kid, my mom had a 20gal tank with platies, and we got babies too... she got a breeder's net for them (look like a playpen for fish). Seems us human kids were freaking out about the fry getting eaten... lol!

Congratulations and Good Luck!


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

:shock: Cute overload!


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Omg Look at that big eye watchin you lol!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

My dad keeps Platies that breed like rabbits, but I never get tired of seeing the fry! They're just so cute. They're quite quick and your tank is well planted, so i think that they should be okay. Good luck with them!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! well he/she/it's definitely not a bottom feeder


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

They're definately platies. Unless there is an invisible male betta somewhere in there who made a bubblenest, mated with my female ct and raised all the fry without me ever knowing


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

congatulations daddy! *hands Alex a cigar* they're so cute!! I want one lol


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yup. They're getting bolder too. They swim around in open areas now!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

omg how cute are THEY!!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Super cute!


----------



## luvem (Dec 27, 2010)

How exciting! What a joy to be able to watch them as they grow.


----------



## Adika (Jan 28, 2011)

*Look nice..*


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

10 Days later. They have doubled in size (1/4 in) and are already developing their adult coloring. I believe they will become orange with black fins.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

The fry up there on the pictures^^^^^ are girls, Ive bred them before. their cute


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow thats cool!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

GAH ITS SO CUTE I WANNA HUG IT.....

im aware, however, that hugging is bad for fish. O^O


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lol thats funny


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

What a cutie


----------

